

Pixel-fitting screencast - rnmp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSLW4K2ON4s
Because I thought Dustin Curtis' great article (dcurt.is/pixel-fitting) needed an extension. Subs in both English and Spanish provided.
======
rnmp
Because I thought Dustin Curtis' great article (dcurt.is/pixel-fitting) needed
an extension. Both English and Spanish subtitles provided.

